# The "Other" De Rosa



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

A question was posed in this thread, http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=193819, by the owner of a newly purchased De Rosa if it was in fact a De Rosa.

This blog entry at Italian Cycling Journal discusses the history of the other De Rosa in Italy: http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/11/other-de-rosa.html


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. Too bad there's not more info on the 'other De Rosa' out there. 

Every time I see fluted/crimped tubes, I pretty much assume...


----------

